# Calories Burnt Estimate???? Help Please!



## Bwarnos (May 22, 2012)

Hi,

I am wondering if you guys might be able to estimate how many calories I am burning a day within my job. I have done some research via google but cant really put it all together. I know it's hard to give a figure as there are many elements but I thought you guys might be able to give me a rough idea to help me out!

I work as a Tree Surgeon, everyday climbing trees, dragging brash, using saws and lifting logs for about 6hrs of the working day. I'm 6ft and way 75KG.

Just looking for a rough estimate if it's possible!

Cheers


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Your best bet would be to keep a food diary and see how much you are eating and go from there.


----------



## Bwarnos (May 22, 2012)

monkeybiker said:


> Your best bet would be to keep a food diary and see how much you are eating and go from there.


You mean as in if I am staying at that weight or gaining then I will know roughly?

I thought it might be easier to try and work out how much I was burning a day then get my intake higher?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Take a guess - it's the most accurate way!

Trying to calculate calories burnt is almost pointless and academic. It is a number that will not stay constant and you will never calculate.

Work out roughly how much food you consume and then go from there


----------



## Bwarnos (May 22, 2012)

martin brown said:


> Work out roughly how much food you consume and then go from there


Being new to this could you elaborate fella? Sorry if I'm sounding stupid! :blink:


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Bwarnos said:


> You mean as in if I am staying at that weight or gaining then I will know roughly?
> 
> I thought it might be easier to try and work out how much I was burning a day then get my intake higher?


Yes, do that. There are too many factors for you to be able to calculate it.


----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

http://www.fitnessfrog.com/calculators/tdee-calculator.html

Put yor details in here and see what comes out


----------

